# Overclocking QX6700



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

I got it to 3.47 GHz from 2.66

Mutilpier is at x13
and fsb isnt touched yet, i tryed raising it to 1100 from 1066 but kept getting the CPU test to free.

I tryed leaving the mutiplier at default ( x10 ) and raised the fsb all the way to 1200 . it worked and it stopped at 3.30 ghz but tryed to raise the mutiplier to x11 , then got BSOD.

voltges r all auto except for these
CPU Core: 1.45V
CPU FSB: 1.5V
nForce SPP: 1.50V

any ideas how i can take it higher then 3.47 w/out getting ot freeze on CPU tests using ( 3dmark 06)


----------



## ETSA (Mar 4, 2007)

Those motherboards are not the best for over clocking , however not the worst.  You could try to increase you vcore or lower memory timings.  It's a crap shoot you just have to play with it.  You are entering a OC zone that require more risk than the average OC'er with C2D.  Good Luck.


----------



## Jet (Mar 4, 2007)

The motherboard has 333Mhz FSB support, so you should be able to easily hit "1333" on the motherboard without doing much. Maybe the memory is the limiter; you might have to raise the voltages on your memory to get to stock voltages (some memory requires 2.1V or more, the Dominator series is a voltage hog, going easily up to 2.4V ).


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

so is the the striker exterme motherboard better for overclocking?


----------



## Jet (Mar 4, 2007)

Yours is perfectly fine.


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

try putting memory at unlinked and jacking volts a little higher to 1.5

i got the fsb to 1600 so thats not your limiter.  its most likely your vcore


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> try putting memory at unlinked and jacking volts a little higher to 1.5
> 
> i got the fsb to 1600 so thats not your limiter.  its most likely your vcore



hmm ok, lowest i can take the memory voltge is 1.85v.. there is no option for 1.5v .  anyways currently
i got it at x13 Multiplier
and fsb is at default 1066.

should i take leave the multiplier alone take it bakc to x10.
raise the memory voltge to 2.0 and take it the memory to 1333? like the other poster said


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

WOAH NOW AHW

are you kidding? lol

listen, i was a little unclear:

1)change memory to unlinked
2)CPU vcore to 1.5
3)try raising FSB at 13x
4)try multiplier at 10x and raising FSB


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> WOAH NOW AHW
> 
> are you kidding? lol
> 
> ...




kk
vcore , i took it from 1.45 to 1.5

took mulit to x10 and tryed the 1300 fsb .. = bsod ( dont know whats the big deal )

but what i gained from that 1.5v, i was able to leave the multi at x13 and took teh fsb from 1066 to 1111 ( lol ) 
now im at from 2.66 to 3.61 GHz.. havnt ran a CPU test yet, but i will in a sec, i'll do post edit after i do


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

yep, it froze wierd, which voltges is it safe to increase/decrease or w/e to be able to OC using the mult only?


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

i dunno about using multiplier only

try 1.5v at 9x and 1600fsb for fun.  e6600 territory, see what it does

did you disable all the spread spectrum stuff?


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> i dunno about using multiplier only
> 
> try 1.5v at 9x and 1600fsb for fun.  e6600 territory, see what it does
> 
> did you disable all the spread spectrum stuff?



ok when u say 1.5v, increase the CPU Core from 1.45 to 1.5v right and  9x. u saying lower my CPU Multiplier to x9?? and take the FSB (QDR), MHz from 1066 to 1600?? 



my MEM ( DDR), MHz says 800... i never touched that, should i turnthat to 1066? since my ram is DDR2 1066? or that got nothing to do with it?


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

change your mem to unlinked, its really important, and put it at 1066 and dont touch it

and yes i said change your multiplier to 9x and fsb to 1600

DDR and DDR2 are interchangable in the bios


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> change your mem to unlinked, its really important, and put it at 1066 and dont touch it
> 
> and yes i said change your multiplier to 9x and fsb to 1600
> 
> DDR and DDR2 are interchangable in the bios



ahh ok DDR will be left at 800 then if u said it cant be changed or touched etc.

u said leave the fsb at 1066 and dont touch it, then u said take it all the way to 1600.. and x9 multiplier..

what happen is, it didnt even boot, it gave me a warrning saying i need to go abck to config and change stuff.. am i supppose to ignore that ? well i dint ignore i changed it back to what it was .


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

no i said put your RAM at unlinked and at 1066 and dont touch it from there

did you disable all the spread spectrums? theres a section with them and disable all of them, there are like 6

i dont get why it isnt working. start at your stock and only raise the FSB 40mhz at a time


----------



## ETSA (Mar 4, 2007)

take small steps up..

It took me one whole evening to achieve my OC, it is stable and I believe I have optimized the settings...

I also still run torture tests to ensure stability..


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> no i said put your RAM at unlinked and at 1066 and dont touch it from there
> 
> did you disable all the spread spectrums? theres a section with them and disable all of them, there are like 6
> 
> i dont get why it isnt working. start at your stock and only raise the FSB 40mhz at a time



yes disabled

i followed the steps here on this website

http://pc.ign.com/articles/747/747606p2.html

but i can only take it to 1200.. that is it using their specs/and whatever they asked to disable and the voltges..


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

well said etsa

you are missing something, i dont know what

raise the vcore to 1.55.  whats your cooling


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> well said etsa
> 
> you are missing something, i dont know what
> 
> raise the vcore to 1.55.  whats your cooling



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835702002

thats my cooling lol

and that is my case 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129154

i am thinking about getting this case thou
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133171


i dont know if thats the best for overclocking, but it sounds like it


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

how much money do you have?? lol

for that much just go custom watercoolong


and back to your OC:
1)reset CMOS
2)only dsiable spectrums and reset your other specs, but not what ign told you
2)try 1.55v at stock multiplier and stock FSB and set ram to 1066 and unlinked
3)raise FSB by 40 booting each time until you cant boot
5)then tell us when you cant boot

after that raise FSBv and those other voltages by only one notch and vcore by a couple notches and keep going until you cant boot


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> how much money do you have?? lol
> 
> for that much just go custom watercoolong
> 
> ...




at stock multiplier? u mean CPU Core v?


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 4, 2007)

i mean stock multi and fsb with that vcore


----------



## Jet (Mar 4, 2007)

*You need to raise the voltages on your memory, and put them at a lower divider.* Unlinked doesn't provide good performance. I would say to put it at a 1:1 Divider (which would be equivalent to DDR2-533 at stock speeds). In other words, set the memory to DDR2-533 in the BIOS. Raise the memory voltage up to 2.1V


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

Jet said:


> *You need to raise the voltages on your memory, and put them at a lower divider.* Unlinked doesn't provide good performance. I would say to put it at a 1:1 Divider (which would be equivalent to DDR2-533 at stock speeds). In other words, set the memory to DDR2-533 in the BIOS. Raise the memory voltage up to 2.1V



,my DDR is already at 800.. and thats like the default.. everytime i change that i get bsod


----------



## Jet (Mar 4, 2007)

You need to lower it to DDR2-533 and up the Voltage for the memory to 2.1V. That's the only way you are going to get this to work. And if it is BSOD, then you may have a problem with the motherboard.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Remember, usually the BIOS doesnt report the effective speed, but the actual speed.  So DDR2-1066 may show up as 533.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

mine doesnt say ddr2

mine says just "DDR" not 2


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

Jet said:


> You need to lower it to DDR2-533 and up the Voltage for the memory to 2.1V. That's the only way you are going to get this to work. And if it is BSOD, then you may have a problem with the motherboard.



your right ok atm i got it set to this, and i went from 2.66 to 3.74

CPU core 1.56
FSB 1.5 ( it cant go higher )
memory ( 2.1v )
nForce ( 1.5v ) i still didnt change that to auto ( should ii? )

multiplier is x13 ( everytime i go higher, it bsod, do i raise the cpu core for that one ? )
and my QDR is 1150

any suggestions?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 4, 2007)

3.74Ghz is a great overclock, alot of people cant get above 3.2 or 3.4Ghz with the E6600 or E6700.  Try running 3DMark06 when its at 3.74Ghz.

Tell me when you want to overclock the video card as well.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

log on msn so u can help me over clock the video card


----------



## Geoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Wish I could, but im leaving in 3 minutes for work 

I'll be back around 2ish today


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

ok its at 3.71 ghz.. and i logged into windows perfectly, only problem is, it freezes on the CPU test 1 on 3dmark.. here are my settings, let me know what i should lower or increase please

Voltges:
CPU Core - 1.6v
CPU FSB - 1.5v ( cant go higher)
Memory - 2.1v
nForce SPP - 1.5v
nForce MCP -Auto
HT nForce SPP <-> MCP  - auto

FSB config
CPU Multiplier - 13x
FSB Memory Clock Mode - Unlinked
FSB ( QDR ) - [ 1140 ]
Mem ( DDR ) MHz - 533 ( at default it was 800 )


----------



## Jet (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohh. So you aren't linking your FSB and memory..


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 4, 2007)

Jet said:


> Ohh. So you aren't linking your FSB and memory..




was i suppose to link @@;;;

is it differnt for quad exterme and btw

should i remove 2gigs of the ram from my tower? leave it at 2GB or it shouldnt matter?


----------



## leetkyle (Mar 4, 2007)

Not to keen on that 1.6 Voltage for the CPU.. what sort of cooling do you have on it anyway?


----------



## Bradan (Mar 5, 2007)

premo kooler look through the thread


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

i got another successfull overclock.. 3.59 !

here are the specs i have

Voltges:
CPU Core - 1.6v
CPU FSB - 1.5v ( cant go higher)
Memory - 2.1v
nForce SPP - 1.5v
nForce MCP -Auto
HT nForce SPP <-> MCP - auto

FSB config
CPU Multiplier - 13x
FSB Memory Clock Mode - Unlinked
FSB ( QDR ) - [ 1106 ]
Mem ( DDR ) MHz - 533 ( at default it was 800 )


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> i got another successfull overclock.. 3.59 !
> 
> here are the specs i have
> 
> ...



ignore that post
i dont get whats wrong, 3dmark ran fine, now it locks up at cpu test agian

im back to the previous overclock , lowerd cpu core to 1.55 and 1066 fsb


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 5, 2007)

your RAM is running at half of what you payed, you can put it at 1066 and get your full pay.  it wont affect your OC at all since they are unlinked


----------



## Jet (Mar 5, 2007)

DON'T Run your memory unlinked!!! How many times do I have to say that. You'll get better performance with it linked.


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 5, 2007)

better at a very very small amount, but linked at 800 isnt better than unlinked at 1066


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

eh
i have it unlinked atm at 1066 and memory 2.1v

Memory Info:

Type : DDR2
Channels # Dual
Size : 4096 MBytes

Frequency                            533.3 MHz
FSB: DRAM                            1:2
CAS# Latency                       5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay               7 clocks
RAS# Precharge                     7 clocks
Cycle Time ( Tras)                  24 clocks
Bank Cycle Time                     (Trc)
Command Rate                        2T


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 5, 2007)

those clocks are disgusting!!!

change them asap to 5-5-5-15 at least or better yet whatever it says on the box


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

ok great, how do i change the clocks. 

and how do i keep the overclock on the video cards permenent? do i have to overclock the video cards everytime i log into windows?


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> ok great, how do i change the clocks.
> 
> and how do i keep the overclock on the video cards permenent? do i have to overclock the video cards everytime i log into windows?



lol

ok i went to FSB and Memory config

went to Memory Timing and i seen the clocks.. shoudl i change them in order 

up to down   5-5-5-15 ? and how about the last one. gives me an option auto, 1 clock 2 clocks. 

there is fwe things at the bottom too, but no clue what it is.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 5, 2007)

As I told you online, those are very high timings, lol.

I would make sure the voltage is at 2.15v, and then set them to 5-5-5-19-26 for starters, and set it to 2 clock (2T).



(btw, im doing some homework now so I cant get on msn )


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];599143 said:
			
		

> As I told you online, those are very high timings, lol.
> 
> I would make sure the voltage is at 2.15v, and then set them to 5-5-5-19-26 for starters, and set it to 2 clock (2T).
> 
> ...



okok.. where u get that extra 26 from?

Parameters

tCL ( CAS Laterncy )                 5
tRCD                                      7
tRP                                        7
tRAS                                      24
Command Per Clock (CMD)          2T ( auto )

                 ***Advanced Memory Setting***
tRRD                                       4
tRC                                         30
tWR                                        6
tWTR                                      10
tREF                                       7.Su5


now tell me these adjustments below r right

Parameters

tCL ( CAS Laterncy )                 5
tRCD                                      5
tRP                                        5
tRAS                                      19
Command Per Clock (CMD)          2T ( auto )

                 ***Advanced Memory Setting***
tRRD                                       4
tRC                                         24
tWR                                        6
tWTR                                      10
tREF                                       7.Su5


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 5, 2007)

dont touch the advanced, just the top.  you can change that 19 to a 15 too.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

ok here is my CPU-Z memory info now

Type: DDR2
Channels # Dual
Size : 4096 MBytes

Frequency 533.3 MHz   
FSB: DRAM 1:2
CAS# Latency 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay 5
RAS# Precharge 5
Cycle Time (tras)  15
Bank Cycle Time (trc) 30 
Command Rate 2T


----------



## Geoff (Mar 5, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> ok here is my CPU-Z memory info now
> 
> Type: DDR2
> Channels # Dual
> ...


I got the 26 from the Bank Cycle Time, which is under the advanced.  But you dont need to do that if you dont want to.

Thats very good that you got it lowered, now if you feel brave enough, try lowering it to 5-4-4-13.  I wouldnt try to go too much lower, since it may not be stable.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 5, 2007)

ok now mine reads

5-4-4-13 and 25 cycle time my windows opened up just fine too

good good?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 5, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> ok now mine reads
> 
> 5-4-4-13 and 25 cycle time my windows opened up just fine too
> 
> good good?


Much better.  If you ran PCMark before and after, there would be a fairly significant difference as well.  You will also probably notice a slight difference in gaming performance. (nothing too much, maybe 1-5fps).


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 6, 2007)

i scored 10k on PCmark :[


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> i scored 10k on PCmark :[



Which one, '05?

10K is actually really good, I only got 8K with my C2D @ 3.13Ghz, 2GB DDR2-900, 320GB 7200RPM Hard Drive, and 8800GTS.


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 6, 2007)

whats your CPU score? compare it to those here:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=430&model2=464&chart=171

if 10k was your CPU score, it blows away the stock QX6700


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 6, 2007)

joeswm8 said:


> whats your CPU score? compare it to those here:
> http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=430&model2=464&chart=171
> 
> if 10k was your CPU score, it blows away the stock QX6700




great
i was playing with overclocking again, i got it stabled at 3.5 now... gonna run pc mark adn let u guys know what is up


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 6, 2007)

tell us the CPU score


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 6, 2007)

Score total : 1091

here is a detailed score

HDD - XP Startup 12.35 MB/s 

Physics and 3D 297.65 FPS 

Transparent Windows 699.75 Windows/s 

3D - Pixel Shader 558.63 FPS 

Web Page Rendering 4.47 Pages/s 

File Decryption 96.52 MB/s 

Graphics Memory - 64 Lines 3779.7 FPS 

HDD - General Usage 9.42 MB/s 

Multithreaded Test 1 / Audio Compression 4340.26 KB/s 

Multithreaded Test 1 / Video Encoding 608.26 KB/s 

Multithreaded Test 2 / Text Edit 225.52 Pages/s 

Multithreaded Test 2 / Image Decompression 49.65 MPixels/s 

Multithreaded Test 3 / File Compression 15.4 MB/s 

Multithreaded Test 3 / File Encryption 90.51 MB/s 

Multithreaded Test 3 / HDD - Virus Scan 81.02 MB/s 

Multithreaded Test 3 / Memory Latency - Random 16 MB 14.57 MAccesses/s


----------



## joeswm8 (Mar 6, 2007)

1091??


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 6, 2007)

10091:{


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 6, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> 10091:{



gotta go back to work, be back in 2-3 hours


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2007)

10091 is pretty good, nothing to be upset about.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 7, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];600589 said:
			
		

> 10091 is pretty good, nothing to be upset about.



someone got 1300 thats the highest
i bet he has his computer in the northpole outside.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2007)

Hanzu said:


> someone got 1300 thats the highest
> i bet he has his computer in the northpole outside.



You mean 13,000? lol

And PCMark depends alot on your other components as well.  He probably had at least 2x 10KRPM drives in RAID0, as well as high-clocked and low-latency RAM.


----------



## Hanzu (Mar 8, 2007)

how do i 'high' clock my ram and make it low latency >:|


----------



## Styrak (Mar 9, 2007)

To the original poster:  I would recommend NOT overclocking your processor.  It's a fricking quad core moster that costs over a thousand dollars.  It's fast enough, and what would you say if your processor suddenly died, or you halved it lifetime by overclocking it?


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 9, 2007)

you know, PC benchmarks are not the end all be all of computer performance. Especially, 3dmark 06. I mean seriously, what the hell do these numbers mean in actuality?


----------

